# Pumilio Tad Raising Question



## Wetts11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok this may be a lame question but I have tried searching for related topics and yeah that was pretty much inaffective.

My question Is This: My broms in my 20 H vert dont seem to hold much water, Do people use Film canasters with pumilio and have any success with them using them?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

from what ive read here (dont havepoums myself) lots of people use canisters in addition to the broms in their enclosures. 

ive even seen where some poeple use them at varying angles and heights in the tank.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

*pums*

My pums will lay there eggs on leaves and then transfer the tads to a water hole. In all my pum tanks I have film containers just incase. But they do tend to raise the tads in the bromeliads.
Jason


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

I have canisters in with all my pums but have never known them be used yet. They will lay in the horizontal canisters but move the tads to a brom.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, they will raise in film canisters.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The brome axils are deeper than you think they are, so as long as you attempt to mist them and make sure they are full of water, they do just fine for a tad nursery. My pumilios prefer brome axils to film canisters, which both the frogs and I agreed were too plastic and basically ugly to deal with.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Or you can add a good water holding brom like Aechmea organensis


----------



## Wetts11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Sweet deal thanks... That definatly answeres any and all questions. Ill probably toss a few in there and see what happens! Thanks


----------

